# Seiko Quartz Diver



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi

I've got a lot of 'bits' for a seiko Seiko 150m Quartz Diver 7548, including a perfect dial (thanks Bry) and a dammed good case. The mechanical bits seem in excellent condition,and there appears to be no damage to the quartz bit. The only bit that appears damaged is the 'coil' (the wire wrapped bit).

I've tried to get the whole gubbins working (with a new battery) with no joy (even used a spare coil)

Can anyone point me to where the problems might lie in a quartz?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Firstly, congratulations on putting this 7548 together.

There are companies that sell Seiko parts, some old stock. But most will

need details of the parts you need.

I don't know if you have a parts list for the 7548, if not here is a

pdf file, listing the parts for your 7548, hope it helps..........

7548 Parts List - pdf file

Good luck

Derek


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

This Adobe Acrobat PDF might be worth a look at as well....

http://service.seiko.com.au/Service2/tg/data/7548A&7549A.pdf

Good luck with the 150M Quartz 7548 Diver Restoration























Mike


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow thanks Guys,

Now thats what i call a GREAT response.

Thanks for the parts list (no excuse for calling the parts 'thingies' now) and the service booklet.

Can't wait to get home and have some funn with my multimeter.

Thanks again

Bill


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Good to know that they were of interest...























Good luck with the 150M 7548 Quartz Diver. [it is well worth rescuing














]

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bill,

I should be able to source you a working 7548 or 7546 module, most likely she'd have a 3 oclock crown tho, you'd have to swap the module over, not to diff really. The 7548, 7546 seem to have a weak inner date wheel.

I'll have a look.

Regards

Bry



K.I.T.T. said:


> Good to know that they were of interest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Bry

Bill


----------



## zakspeed (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi,

I've got my old 7548-700b 150m, but she's had a hard life......

Recently I've lost the red/blue rotating ring, and I can't reset the time or date anymore!

I've had it for almost 20 years and grown attached to it.

I'd tried to have it repaired but Seiko Australia will not look at it







apparently no parts.

Any suggestions or contacts that I can approach to get her repaired?

(I don't want to buy another one, maybe skx009 is closest but I'd rather have this one fixed)

Regards

Albert


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Albert,

A bezel insert should be no problem, I do not have any left but an Ebay search would find you a generic insert to fit, I think the one you need is the same size as the 007-009's

I decent watch repairer should be able to repair or source you a new movement.


----------



## zakspeed (Jul 4, 2005)

Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum Albert,
> 
> A bezel insert should be no problem, I do not have any left but an Ebay search would find you a generic insert to fit, I think the one you need is the same size as the 007-009's
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prompt reply Roy, I'll have to try a few repairs to see who'd be willing to fix it.

Regards

Albert


----------



## zakspeed (Jul 4, 2005)

One quick question......

I've noticed people refer to watches as part of a 'family' or group.

Does my 7548-700b fall into any family or group designation?

Regards

Albert


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I'd call it a 150M Quartz Diver...

If you wanted to be slightly Techi its part of the 75xx family... Lovely watches... Same size as a 6309-729* but with the convenience of quartz
















7548-700F Blue dial with red/blue bezel

7548-700A Orange dial with black bezel

7548-7000 Black dial with black bezel

Joli.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have you thought about a Seiko 7546 module as a temporary solution, i'm not sure what the exact difference is, but it should fit the 7548 case no problem.

Most 7548 modules have been bought by seiko fans.

Bry



Katt said:


> Well I'd call it a 150M Quartz Diver...
> 
> If you wanted to be slightly Techi its part of the 75xx family... Lovely watches... Same size as a 6309-729* but with the convenience of quartz
> 
> ...


----------

